# Having a problem with my throw



## Lane (Feb 8, 2008)

I can not get my wax tarts to throw well. 

I have been using WSP oils and votive Soy wax from Brambleberry.

I let them cure for at the least ten days before I test them...Within two feet they smell great, but past that, you can can't smell them.

Any suggestions for STRONG scents or a better wax?


----------



## ScentsofStyle (Feb 8, 2008)

In my experience, with tarts you really need a para-soy blend to get a great throw from them.  Of course, thats just my personal opinion, but when I first started doing tarts I wanted to do all soy, as that was what my candles were... but after several different attempts and blends, I learned that I have better luck with blends.

The reasoning behind it is that soy is a softer wax, so the heat from your tart warmers heats it up a bit too quickly and you lose some of your fragrance in the process.  At least, thats how it was explained to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

are you throwing them underhand or overhand?????




















 :roll:  :roll:  :shock:    :shock:  :roll:  :roll: 
sorry i don't make candles that are scented
so i thought a bit of humor might help


.


----------



## Lane (Feb 8, 2008)

ScentsofStyle said:
			
		

> In my experience, with tarts you really need a para-soy blend to get a great throw from them.


 Can you recommend a blend to try? I figured it had something to do with the wax melting so fast..






			
				faithy said:
			
		

> are you throwing them underhand or overhand?????


 Over hand right out the window!  :?


----------



## CPSoaper (Feb 9, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> I can not get my wax tarts to throw well.
> 
> I have been using WSP oils and votive Soy wax from Brambleberry.
> 
> ...



I love KY's pillar and tart soy wax. Also, what percentage of fo are you using? Could be that you need to increase it. Are you using a tealight burner or an electric burner?  I have found that some electric burners just do not get hot enough. 

I don't use WSP's oils - I was never that impressed with the few I bought over the years.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 9, 2008)

i was reading about palm wax the other day and it said one of the advantages was it had a good throw.


----------



## Jen Nelson (Jun 20, 2008)

I prefer bitter creek to WSP myself, jmo.  I have had good luck blending container soy and plain old para, non blended votive at a 70/30 ratio and throw in some universal just for giggles.  Seems to give me a throw that stays consistant.  If my tarts re-throw about 6-8 times, over 3 weeks, I am happy with that.
I do the same with j50/j223 for the container end and it does last A LOT longer!


----------



## IanT (Jun 20, 2008)

whatcha mean by throw a tart?? confused


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 11, 2008)

The only supplier i use for wax is www.candlesandsupplies.com becuase they're an hour away an everything is perfect .. but i dont use their oils . to expensive unless i get a good sale .. then i will

if you try to add your oil at a lower temp an stir good but dont over stir the scent should hold nicely


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 11, 2008)

Get a nice tight spiral girlie!!!  That should take care of it!   :roll:


----------



## BrownBunny (Jul 11, 2008)

I use all parrifin wax, no soy


----------



## Lane (Jul 12, 2008)

I switched all of my oils to Peak's and They are perfect now! I suppose I should have updated this post   

I use ecosoya wax and I love it ♥


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 12, 2008)

ScentsofStyle said:
			
		

> In my experience, with tarts you really need a para-soy blend to get a great throw from them.  Of course, thats just my personal opinion, but when I first started doing tarts I wanted to do all soy, as that was what my candles were... but after several different attempts and blends, I learned that I have better luck with blends.
> 
> The reasoning behind it is that soy is a softer wax, so the heat from your tart warmers heats it up a bit too quickly and you lose some of your fragrance in the process.  At least, thats how it was explained to me.



i second that idea. I made parasoy and came up with a great formula to make pillars and votives and it worked very well. I use the soy wax from wsp but i dont use their fo's I use peaks and I add way more scent than they say.


----------



## Lane (Jul 14, 2008)

I also use way more than they say to use    But a pound of FO and 10 pounds of wax is nearly cheaper than one of those big Yankee candles!


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello there. It has been my experience that a lot of my throw problems have been due to bad scent. Get yourself a wax and appropriate formula that you love and put a yummy quality scent behind it! It has taken me quite a while to do this for myself. I love Royal aromatics. They really work with you and can help you custom scent for your own personal needs. The Hello Kitty on there are really cute by the way. Hope this helps. Happy candles!


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 22, 2008)

I have no experience in soy wax at all but I can tell you that one thing that will make alot of difference in candle making is warming your oils before adding them to the wax.  Of course you can warm bad oils till the cows come home and they still won't smell great.  You have to purchase quality oils to get a quality product.
The oil when warm will bind better with the wax. The way I warm my oil is to measure my oil in a steel measuring scoop and then put it one a candle warmer plate...I let it warm while I measure out my wax and add the color ....(DO NOT warm your oils on direct heat)
Don't forget to stir for a full minute after adding the FO.  FO should be the very last thing you add in order to not have to scent burn off before you pour.  
There is a wax additive called Vybar103 or Vybar 260  that improves scent throw in candles, not sure if it's for soy or not but would be worth looking into too...






> IanT Posted: Fri Jun 20, 2008 7:39 pm    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> whatcha mean by throw a tart?? confused



IAN---->  What is meant by throw is the "scent"  that the tart or candle  gives off while burning.  A cold throw is when the candle is not lit and a hot throw is when a candle is lit....the better the scent throw (the amount of scent it gives off while burning) the better the candle.


----------



## karma97220 (Aug 6, 2008)

That is great advice.  I have found that too so I blend my own para-soya.  When I'm making batches, I save left over ends, pieces that fall on the counter, etc and put them in a ziploc bag (one marked paraffin and one marked soya).  Then when the bags are full, I melt them together (they both have the same MP), color, then scent, fill my prepared molds, and wick them with wick scraps from my bigger batches.  I usually end up giving them away as free samples and the people I give them to want to get their hands on the container or pillar versions. 

Another thing that helps me with I am making a batch is that I sniff my bottles and tend to blend FO's.  I generally know beforehand how I want them to smell, so I use that as my base FO and then accent it with something (usually use 5 oz of my base and 2 oz of each accent per pound of soy...paraffin is 4 oz of base and 1 oz of each accent).


----------



## spotts71 (Feb 16, 2009)

Lane said:
			
		

> I also use way more than they say to use    But a pound of FO and 10 pounds of wax is nearly cheaper than one of those big Yankee candles!



That is so true. They smell great but serously.....


----------



## blue hill (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok, stupid question from a person who hasnt tried this yet...to make a para soy blend (which is paraffin soy, right), do you blend it yourself?  That would be great since im paying a lot for the soy wax and mixing it with paraffin will make it go a longer way.  Whats the ratio of blending ?  And how much FO to how much wax?  Does the same apply for EOs?


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey bluehill! I've my own testing and mixed 65/35 its how I like it but you may not. However check out this below and it has an answer for many of your candlemaking questions!

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... php?t=3826


----------



## spiritualcelt (Mar 6, 2009)

*Scent throw*

Check out 
http://candlecocoon.com/itemlisting.asp?ID=7&G=14

List of Super Concentrates--  Only need about .5oz in paraffin and about .6oz added to a pound of soy.  This is for what we have tested with our house blend paraffin and the EL votive wax.

Amore Dolce
Brandied Pear
Cherished
Chocolate Suede
Coco Lima
Coconut Macaroon
Cranberry Compote
Cranberry, Cardamom and Clove
Creme Brule Cafe
Crushed Strawberry and Rhubarb
Daydream Believer
Dewdrop
Eucalyptus Ivy
Fairy Dust and Twinkle Toes
Lavender lullaby
Maui Mt Pineapple
Melon, Fig and Apricot
Mulberry and Moonbeams
Neroli de la Luna
Ooey Gooey Caramel Goodness
Orange Tea and Crumpets
Peony White Tea
Pillow Fight
Pumpkin Coffee
Raspberry Cordial
Rose Petals and Cream
Sultry Angel
Sunflower and Sea Mist


----------



## karma97220 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have had great luck with my parasoy/veggie blend.  Just blend your paraffin,soy wax, and shortening  2 to 2 to 1. I do that and add 1 oz ppw of FO and mine throw like crazy all over my 10'X5'   studio!


----------



## spotts71 (May 11, 2009)

karma97220 said:
			
		

> I have had great luck with my parasoy/veggie blend.  Just blend your paraffin,soy wax, and shortening  2 to 2 to 1. I do that and add 1 oz ppw of FO and mine throw like crazy all over my 10'X5'   studio!



what is ppw?-- i feel like i should know that--but cant seem to pull it out of my head


----------



## cdesousa5 (Aug 16, 2009)

I think it means "per pound of wax"


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Aug 22, 2009)

my donut & cinnabun tarts I make them with EL votive soy wax and they work great.... they sure throw fo threw my house.


----------



## kittywings (Sep 2, 2009)

karma97220 said:
			
		

> I have had great luck with my parasoy/veggie blend.  Just blend your paraffin,soy wax, and shortening  2 to 2 to 1. I do that and add 1 oz ppw of FO and mine throw like crazy all over my 10'X5'   studio!



I just want to be clear on this... shortening?  Like crisco?


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Sep 12, 2009)

i love wsp fo, they are wonderful, i haven't tried the wax, but are you using the max fo load?? i make soy candles, and have a soy/parr blend also, and both do well, there is however one wax that i hate! LOL i tried and tried to get a throw out of it and never ever could, so i stopped trying!


----------

